# bone marrow



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been thinking about cooking some and trying it. Honestly I am scared. How many here have tried it.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I used to eat the marrow out of pork chops. It certainly won't hurt you and I liked the taste


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you'll have to dig it out yourself because i have never heard of bone marrow for sale. that bizarre foods guy eats it all the time and says it's yummy.
personally, i have never liked the taste of marrow, brains, or horse manure.
i guess i'm not cooking it right.

jack


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

I guess I wasn't completely clear sorry. I mean beef marrow. You can buy it anywhere. Its basically soup bones or dog bogs. And yes you have to dig it out. 

There is some recipes online. http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/roasted-marrow-bones-recipe.html


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Why would you want to eat bone marrow instead of a steak?


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Good stuff!
There are big city restaurants who have it for specials and it "ain't" cheap... My Momma used to never waste it. But, she would feed us kidney stew and liver pudding too...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

turni it on Sportsman channel right now. Meateater is doing a show on cooking and eating marrow.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

You always put the ham bone in red beans. The marrow is what makes the beans creamy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can buy it at Publix. They'll have veal for Osso Bucco. Or, sometimes, you can find just the sections of bone. I cook it with a light tomato sauce. It's real creamy, almost buttery, if cooked right.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive never had marrow. At least to my knowledge...


.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

If you get some ham hocks that another way to get marrow since it's the knuckle off the hog.


----------

